# Funny movie or not of my R32



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

It's not that funny on the end :bawling: 
movie

That's the risk of going on the track


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Gutted for you :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

:bawling: HOLY *************!


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I've had that sinking feeling when you know the inevitable is about to happen, just aweful. Cheers for sharing though....


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Ouch... :bawling: 

Hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

AUOOOOCHHHH Eelco!! 

Henk


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

bummer


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I hope you´re getting it repaired?!
That is a beauty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

OUCH!:bawling:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

:bawling: 

- Kevin.


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Really feel for you that is a lovely motor


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Elco.. Gord gave me the bad news the other day ... i was horrified ...i was ready to get the next flight to holland to shout at you!!How those first pics bring back memories! my poor pride and joy!!

...but being serious.. i am very gutted for you.. but as you say that is the risk you take on track.. if there is anyway we can help just let me or Gord know!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its a beautiful car,hope you repair it,saw the car in Spa,damage was looking worst then on the pics.


----------



## White_R32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry to see such a nice looking GTR stacked! well you were pushing it in the wet so im really not surprised you smacked it up!


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

He was pushing it yeah, but on the other hand, i give him credit for trying to get the car better in that critical area.
This time he went over the edge but in the end he'll have a better understanding of the car than most GT-R owners will.


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Matt I'm sorry about it.
But it will be back on the road.
If you now some front of a R32 please let me now.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow the only thing that sucks more than having a wrecked GTR is being "that guy" who wrecked his GTR at a track event..... sorry man... 

Lift-throttle-over steer sucks!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Gutted for you.....I'd still be crying over it now, if It was me.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Bad news redsub, I was there with a few other skyline chaps, and saw the after effects first hand.

Hope you can get the car repaired .......... :thumbsup: 

Blame the appalling Belgium weather !


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Really sorry for you mate - it's bad enough when you have a mechanical failure .. but that is just awful.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats a hudge shame mate. Really gutted for you as I am 100% of people are on here.

Nice Video BTW, & very nice car.

I am doing a track day in a R32 tomorrow, never been on track in one of those, now I am worried. Any tips?


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

A new vid send by someone to me today.
Everyting coming back now  
Putfile - rijden op spa


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

feel sorry for you elco....

love the 'het leven is kut song'. but anoying after a while!

just saw the video...looks really weird how it happend! are you getting it repaired? 

man..the saddest pictures where the one when you say next to your car on the side....you just sit there....'fcuk, you think....my car, comletely ****ed at the moment'


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Think you mean this pic 









Yea I will repair the car still looking for lots of stuff.


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

*Thats a major bummer man!!*

thats sucks, you should of invested some of your cash on driving lessons.


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

:blahblah: :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

GTRBrian said:


> thats sucks, you should of invested some of your cash on driving lessons.


:GrowUp:


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

*im just kidding take it easy. you should see how many cars ive wrecked*

theres only one way to learn


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

none as nice as yours though


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Damn !!


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

next time don't forget the


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah thats the pic i ment elco....how tall are you? you must be around the 2.05m too?



> thats sucks, you should of invested some of your cash on driving lessons.


if you're being funny...dont forget the smilies...if you where being serious, dude get bent! you could clearly see it was totally unexpected!


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

ya sorry guys, im still learning the ropes. who thought owning a skyline would teach me so many things. I wish you lived in canada because im sure you would like to smoke me in your car. Peace


----------

